# Geekiest thing about you...



## Count Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

I figured I'd start my first thread and I figure this is a topic that has the potential for some amusement... 

What is the geekiest thing about you? Do you play Dungeons & Dragons, know Klingon, argued with someone over whether Star Wars or Star Trek was better? It doesn't have to be uber-geeky, but it should prove your nerd credentials. 

And just because it wouldn't be fair to ask anyone else to do so, I'll be the first one to put myself in the crosshairs: 

I know the meaning of THAC0. Anyone here who plays/has played Dungeons & Dragons truly knows just how geeky this is.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 13, 2007)

I snort when I laugh. And I was doing it before that Urkle guy got famous


----------



## idun (Sep 13, 2007)

hitpoints?
I dont know any more :blush: *hangs head in shame*
It has been so long since i played


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

I've posted this before but I think it qualifies.



Wild Zero said:


> I think I just won the supreme nerd award.
> 
> The Case For: I purchased the July issue of Wired because I recognized the font and design on the cover as either a Designers Republic knockoff or the real deal.
> 
> ...



So yeah, FONTS GET ME HOT


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 13, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I've posted this before but I think it qualifies.
> So yeah, FONTS GET ME HOT



That doesn't make you a geek in my world, that makes you normal. Me & coworkers: all font sluts.

I have more to say about this thread (why always D&D/vid games/ren faires/Star Trek the only connected inter-species of internet 'geekiness'? So narrowly-focused) once I, um, finish up some geek-work.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2007)

hmm.. I am a geek no doubt about that. 
*I am addicted to sims. (not necessarily geeky though) I know my way around a computer. 
*I have argued the greatness of the Next Generation to the Original. 
*My brother's friends are all cool in my eyes and they're all programmers 
*I have been going online regularly for almost 20 years.
*My husband and I are all excited that we recently became the proud owners of a terabyte of storage 
*The biggest reason i'm a geek? My husband can be sitting in the recliner next to the couch and I'll im him rather than speak 
* Oh and i find user friendly funny (http://www.userfriendly.org/)

I could probably go on and on but it's too early to think. I was up until 2 last night simming. (and got up at 7 and i just don't function on 5 hours of sleep)


----------



## Tad (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, for starters I'm an electrical engineer  

I probably used to be geekier than I am now. These days all I can really claim is some play-by-email takes on traditional table-top RPGing (using the HeroQuest system), having had snippets of my writing included in some of the HeroQuest game books, doing some play-by-email Diplomacy, and reading a fair number of science fiction and fantasy novels. 

In my younger days I played numerous RPGs, starting with first edition AD&D (I still have a first print run Monster Manual, with the canvas rather than paper finish on the cover) and continuing through numerous other systems, and I read a number of comic books faithfully (I probably had something of a crush on Kitty Pryde of the X-men). I was never a big fan of nerdy TV or movies, but then I was just never a big movie or TV person in general. I only went to a couple of science fiction conventions, one because of an awesome slate of writers (Roger Zelazney, Stephen Brust, Patricia McKillip, L. Sprague de Campe amongst others, all of whom I continue to admire), the other to see a friend who was involved in organizing it. 

-Ed


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 13, 2007)

I've played an MMO called Lineage 2 for almost 4 years. I actually rearrange my schedule around it for castle sieges and stuff..LOL..I almost constantly have a headset on my head...even if I'm not listening to a thing..geezes I need help. I'm playing WoW some now too. I've chatted online for years also..at least 10. I hardly watch tv..and if I do it's probably an episode I've downloaded online to watch. Like I have all the Heroes episodes downloaded. Honestly I think the tv is going out of date in the near future


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Sep 13, 2007)

I've played 2nd, 3rd, and 3.5 edition D&D and am looking forward to the pending release of fourth.

I write fantasy and science fiction.

I plays video games.

I like Lol cats.

I read many a Motivational Roleplaying Game Poster.

I am an Anime Larper.

I am an Anime Larp GM at Animenext and Katsucon.

I go to about 4 anime cons a year and 1 scifi con.

I loved DC's 52, but am Hating Countdown to Final Crisis.

I think Tony Stark is the biggest jerk who ever jerked a jerking jerk because of the Initiative. He deserves being killed by Hulk if that is what happens. He deserves Thor beating him down for the whole Clone Thor thing. And he's a fascist. I used to like Iron Man...but man I can't stand his recent actions.

Did I mention I'm opinionated about comics as well?


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am an engineering student, and when I graduate I want to be like Dilbert! 

View attachment dilbert.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, there is no way I can say all the geeky things about me. Also I don't think that I can just name them off the top of my head. I just do something or say something and the general consensus is, Yup.... Sasha's a nerd. Those who have hung out with me know. 

Ok so I thought of a few. 

The only real relationships I have had since sophomore year of high school, were with guys I met online. 
While my friends were determining who was which character from Sex In The City, I was pegged as Carrie. Because she works on a computer (and apparently I'm on mine way too much). 
I still buy VHS's when I see them for like 2 dollars each at a store. My collection is HUGE! 

These are only a few.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 13, 2007)

for a few hours to drive down to Cambridge to get back issues of LOVE AND ROCKETS and GODLAND plus the first-ish-in-a-decade of NEXUS. Oww my comix compulsion overcame my bbw compulsion!!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh I watch Bleach too....LOL


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 13, 2007)

I own a Kelly Clarkson CD.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 13, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> I own a Kelly Clarkson CD.



I still have problems throwing away my Hanson CD from 9th grade.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 13, 2007)

I, too, like Mr. edx, am an Electrical Engineer. An EE as is gEEk. Or better yet, General Electrical Engineering Knowledge. G.E.E.K. 

Just call us all "Sparky". 

I don't like to swallow live bugs and aminals like the "old school" geeks, but have swallowed many bugs (some pretty large) on long bicycle trips when forgetting to keep my damn mouth shut.  

Otherwise, as long as I am a male and I knit, I will be forever a little geeky.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 13, 2007)

I clip coupons. I don't just cut them out, I carefully trim them right on the dotted line and if I cut slightly crooked, I go back and straighten the cut as best I can.
Then I organize them according to their size, smallest to biggest and place them by category in their own little organizer.
I've never actually thought of that as being geekish so much as being extremely anal.


----------



## Keb (Sep 13, 2007)

Augh...this is hard. I'm -very- geeky...my degree is in CIS, I've been an administrator at two different (largish) roleplaying game sites, I've been a cast member in several Renn faires, I adore Excel spreadsheets and keep track of things like my magic cards that way, I not only read but write scifi and fantasy...

Runner up in this category would be the fact that I have sewn for myself (aside from garb for faire) 2 of Belle's dresses from Beauty and the Beast, a velvet reversible cloak, a white mage (from Final Fantasy) robe, a Harry Potter school robe (with crocheted scarf) & a Ministry of Magic robe, and of course, a Starfleet uniform. All of which I have worn in public.

But to top the list: My first three crushes as a young girl, around age 11-13, were on Robin from the Adam West Batman series, Marty McFly from Back to the Future, and Wesley Crusher from Star Trek: TNG.

Good luck topping that.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm, some of my geekier qualities:

I read science magazines cover to cover (Discover, Astronomy, National Geographic, etc.)

My idea of a really fun afternoon is 5 hours spent in Borders Books, but not actually purchasing anything.

I play solitaire card games, but I don't own any cards, only on the computer.

I have read just about every Star Trek novel in print and even have read William Shatner's books.

I can count to 20 in Klingon

I regularly hold serious conversations with my cat, in cat not english.

Caturday is teh best thread EVAH


----------



## supersoup (Sep 13, 2007)

i'm not a geek, i'm a dork.

just wanted to say 'ello to my close cousins.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm a total geek and very proud of it - my favourite pastimes include spending hours translating Yiddish poetry and learning it by heart. Since most Yiddish speakers are either dead or very very old, it's not really as though I can use this skill to impress anyone, or indeed find a better job.

It's just a geeky thing I do for its own sake - the best kind of geekiness. No?


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> That doesn't make you a geek in my world, that makes you normal. Me & coworkers: all font sluts.
> 
> I have more to say about this thread (why always D&D/vid games/ren faires/Star Trek the only connected inter-species of internet 'geekiness'? So narrowly-focused) once I, um, finish up some geek-work.



It was kind of late and all I could think of at the time. I don't really think of any of those those things as geeky myself, but I figure my brain was just leaning towards stereotypes so it could hurry off and get some sleep. So I'll clarify: Post anything you might consider about yourself as geeky. Doesn't have to be "typical" geeky stuff, just something nerdy others might not know.

*bows and exits*


----------



## dragorat (Sep 13, 2007)

*OK...I used to be an avid comicbook collector(only thing that stopped it is money issues)I love all forms of Star Trek,I speak a little Klingon(Even taught a couple phrases to a lady friend... )
I collect 45 RPM records(Over #3000 all playable & Yes I have a record player to play them on)I also have 8tracks & a player for them.I used to be a DM for D&D & have created creatures & character classes as well as written an adventure or 2 for it.Hmmmmmmmmmm can't think of anything else right now...lol*


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Sep 13, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> Oh I watch Bleach too....LOL



Great show! Better comic.


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm not a geek, i'm a dork.
> 
> just wanted to say 'ello to my close cousins.



Well then, let me be the first to bestow upon you the title of Honorary Geek! Chances are, you've probably done something to deserve this, and just don't want to tell  

But we'll wait. We're nothing if not patient.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 13, 2007)

Everything about me is geeky.

Nerd Pride!!!


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

For all the geeks out there, "The IT Crowd" is a show that is definitely worth a look.


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 13, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> for a few hours to drive down to Cambridge to get back issues of LOVE AND ROCKETS and GODLAND plus the first-ish-in-a-decade of NEXUS. Oww my comix compulsion overcame my bbw compulsion!!



I've cancelled/postponed plans with BBWs because I had to be at the comic shop on Wednesdays, right when the new books came in. 

Sorry ladies, but you just can't compete with Spider-Man and the cast of 100 Bullets!


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 13, 2007)

I do the Final Fantasy victory theme when I succeed at minor challenges.

I list the time I beat the Emerald Weapon in under 20 minutes in FFVII as an accomplishment.

My answering machine version is me doing Kurt Weill's Cannon Song, using my voice as a trumpet.

I know what each letter of Catwoman's KITKA alias from the 1966 Batman movie stands for. 

When asked to recite poetry, I have spoken the Green Lantern's Oath (and people have been fooled).

I wrote a scene in my screenplay entirely in Oppish.

I informed Troma bigwig Lloyd Kaufman that John Avildsen also directed Rocky V, even though the two men are friends.

I have seen the 1933 King Kong over 100 times.

I beat the James Bond Geek when Beat the Geeks was on. 

I performed "Three is a Magic Number (Blind Melon version)" at Karaoke.

In high school, a friend and I performed the scene in Metal Gear Solid when Snake meets Revolver Ocelot in drama class. Earlier that year I performed Psycho Mantis' monologue, but said that it was from an experimental Russian performance art piece, so that I could get a grade for it.

I have seen every episode of Gilligan's Island.

And yet, I have friends...


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 13, 2007)

When my wife was taking Calculus in college a few years back, I was doing her assignments, just for the fun of it. I also write C++ computer programs, JUST for fun


----------



## Keb (Sep 13, 2007)

I think this thread requires photo evidence, don't you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I think I'm a techie geek.... I love gadgets.... I'm on my 3rd Blackberry... I keep upgrading to the newest version. I love computers. I have to have the newest version of the programs I use the most. I love to shop, but I LOVE to just hang out at Barnes & Noble, and at an office supply store. Just being in the vicinity of all those books.... and around all those office supplies...technology... stuff.... *swoon* :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 13, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> I do the Final Fantasy victory theme when I succeed at minor challenges.
> 
> I list the time I beat the Emerald Weapon in under 20 minutes in FFVII as an accomplishment.
> 
> ...



Had I known this I wouldn't have become a regular at your coffee shop. But alas I am addicted to your effin food there.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 13, 2007)

Let's see... I am a big Pokemon fan (I've played every single game, except for the new ones, and I never miss the TV show), I know a lot about computers, I am actually pretty smart for my age, and I like to play RPGs if they are good...


----------



## Britannia (Sep 13, 2007)

I play Neopets. Every single day.

Sometimes I dream about playing it too.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a great thread - you guys are literally making me laugh out loud. I love being a geek!
I, too, am a font geek. I've talked about them on first dates, I browse through them and everyone comes to me with their matching font questions. I'm known as "the font nerd" at work.

I love "Are You Being Served." I love English movies/shows of any type, really. I practice my British accent whenever I get a chance. I think I'm good, but no one else does. 

I'm the BeeGees #1 fan.
I still have my Barbies and Strawberry Shortcake dolls. And I know their names.

I could go on... and on... lol

I turned my back on the whole Star Wars thing when the little boys on the playground wouldn't let me be Princess Leia because I was the little fat girl. I did however own a Han Solo figure.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Sep 13, 2007)

Where do I start?

I have the Final Fantasy Theme set to my "received text message" tone.

I played World of Warcraft from the day it came out until May of this year.

I played Everquest before that.

I played ULTIMA ONLINE before that.

I love looking at stars and space, and will sometimes stop when I get out of my car at night simply to gaze up at the night sky.

The last book I read was "The Zombie Survival Guide" by Max Weber.

One of my favorite things to do is stay up late at night and play "Dungeon Crawl", a roguelike (originally DOS-based adventure game) RPG with an endless randomly generated dungeon - changes each time you play! - and see if I can finally escape with the orb of Zot. I haven't yet.

I wanted to be a geneticist when I was a kid, but ended up being a political scientist.

I love photography. I find myself getting more and more into it as I get older.

I love to read "Scientific American" and visit Livescience.com daily.

Alright, think I'm done for now...lol. Yes, I am a geek.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 13, 2007)

LOL since watching Dr. Oz talk about the greatest bowel movements on oprah I now check for a soft "S" formation in my poop  *yup nice and healthy pooper here*


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 13, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> LOL since watching Dr. Oz talk about the greatest bowel movements on oprah I now check for a soft "S" formation in my poop  *yup nice and healthy pooper here*



OK, EWWW I so didn't need to know that about you!!!! But thanks for sharing..............


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 13, 2007)

My "Proudest War Wound" comes from a gash I got on my forearm from my war with "the assembly of this new computer."


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 13, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> OK, EWWW I so didn't need to know that about you!!!! But thanks for sharing..............



Ya I know gross but I am so Grosser than Gross at the best of times.........

HEHE who else dances to wham and enjoys it????


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

I hav the first season of......................


*The Partridge Family*

on CD.

*sigh* I love David Cassidy:wubu:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I still have problems throwing away my Hanson CD from 9th grade.


I've got you both beat. I have CDs by Bobby Vinton, Barry Manilow, and Jimmy Durante. And a vinyl LP of "Bobby Sherman's Greatest Hits".


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 13, 2007)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I still have my Barbies and Strawberry Shortcake dolls.



I have Jem dolls. Lots of them and yes they* are *truly outrageous.



marlowegarp said:


> I have seen the 1933 King Kong over 100 times.



I bought a multi-region DVD player just so I could watch the PAL version on DVD long before it was available in the US. I also own the colorized Turner Classics VHS version with the Kong roar sound box.


----------



## Koldun (Sep 13, 2007)

I play D&D.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 13, 2007)

I am lord of the nerds and patron saint of the geeks ands dweebs. 

I rest my case.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ilike bangs and music from the 70's and 80's


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 13, 2007)

Star Wars is better than star trek. Im not a crazy-psycho Star Wars fan, but I do have Episodes 4-6 on VHS. I also have a giant cardboard Chewbacca in my room.

Wookiees get me hot.

is that geeky? or just weird?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 13, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Wookiees get me hot.
> 
> is that geeky? or just weird?



I think it's really a bit of both. So it's all good.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 14, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Star Wars is better than star trek. Im not a crazy-psycho Star Wars fan, but I do have Episodes 4-6 on VHS. I also have a giant cardboard Chewbacca in my room.
> 
> Wookiees get me hot.
> 
> is that geeky? or just weird?



I bought the Clerks soundtrack for teh Chewbacca song on it


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 14, 2007)

When nothing else is happening, I'll sometimes jump on the internet and watch cartoons like Darkwing Duck And Talespin. Brings back nostalgic memories of childhood.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, here comes too much stuff. I feel naked-er than on Show Yer Ass day sayin this!

- - - - - - - 

A few things that already mentioned which apply: I snort when I laugh too, love _Are You Being Served?_ (help).

There is a lot of nerdy Anglophilia to divulge...I have the whole _Jeeves & Wooster _series on DVD, have been known to buy the mag _BBC Good Food_, have hunted down/seen _Comic Strip Presents_ videotapes, stuff like that. I buy groceries from an online British supplier a few times a year. I look for Pimm's stuff on eBay. Eet's...silly.

Anytime I have to whip out my cordless drill to put something together, I'm happy.

Due to a really good teacher, I placed high in calc when I went to college and actually thought about...majoring in math. *honk* And then I failed miserably, but I still like thinkin in Calculus. Related: I studied German and Latin and still like them both, hard to get geek stench offa ya there.

I love animals: look for photos, watch _Funniest Animal Videos_ (with the sound off) to cheer myself up, watch _Animal Miracles_ and bawl when I'm feeling sensitive. A particularly great otter photo can make my day. I regularly LOLcat/Daily Kitten/whatever. I have been known to buy tschochke from otters.org or zoos around the country. And yeah, I talk to (and about) my cats. OH GOD.

I get very obsessed with authors I love. I mean...OBSESSED. In some cases it's turned into boons for my career, so I can't diss it too hard, but there are authors that I am more or less completely obssessed with, which means owning secondary reference material as well as biographies. And attending conferences. And doing research. The biggest passions to date: Barbara Pym, MFK Fisher, Edward Gorey, Philip Larkin, Laura Ingalls Wilder, Elizabeth Bowen, Dorothy L. Sayers, E.F. Benson, Raymond Chandler. I have written articles about a lot of them, and the Fisher obsession led me to helping her biographer with some research. Nobody's clamoring for this, though, I just get nerded-out. Oh, and _Cheaper by the Dozen_--been researching that book and the Gilbreths for years, also wrote an article about it. Nerd nerd nerd.

I'm a bit of a choral nerd. Not hard-core, but I know my way around an SATB score.

Definitely a font nerd. Sometimes even a typeface nerd. Sometimes...a calligraphy nerd. Have a lot of calligraphy literature. Also food/food writing.

This is the worstly geeky of all: a common activity for me is to seek out and watch Torvill & Dean videos on YouTube. :blush: Yes, I do. I'm really not into their current show, but I comb what's out there for new videos of older performances (very excited to discover a Bolero rehearsal video the other day). This is beyond freakin geeky, I rarely tell people this, but it's true! I am obsessed with them (NOT ice-dancing, just them), what can I say. It is related to the callgraphy obsession, somehow.

I get obsessed with videos/snippets in general and watch things hundreds of times. YouTube is bad for this. These days I can't stop watching a performance of "Jerk Out" by the Time on SNL, as well as a live concert bit with Lalah Hathaway. I watched the trailer for _Roll, Bounce_ like...15,000 times.

I really love organization porn. _Martha Stewart Living_; _The Container Store_ catalogs, etc.

I dun't know if it's geeky or not--it seems to make me functionally so, in terms of whom I can talk to about it--but I love opera. And some musicals (not wholesale). Help.

I'm getting addicted to online Scrabble! Help.

Super-geeky: I am yucked out by movie violence & gore to the point where sometimes I can't watch Itchy & Scratchy cartoons. Not sure if this makes me a feeb or a geek or both.

- - - - - - - 

I'm going to go do rebellious naughty ungeeky things now.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 14, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Okay, here comes too much stuff. I feel naked-er than on Show Yer Ass day sayin this!
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> ...






I'm with you on opera, Jeeves and Wooster, (have you read the books as well as seeing the programs?), and Dorothy L. Sayers!! (She's my favourite translator of Dante's Divine Comedy). And Torvill and Dean!!!!!! - They come from my home town: two streets round the corner from where I live are named after them. And I'm sure there's some reference to them at the ice stadium in the city here. How bizarre - you have such a thing for British culture and BBC and Granada television! That does make you quite geeky.

But Opera Liz! That doesn't make you a geek - that gives you a soul. Aside from Wagner, who else do you like? And what are your favourite operas?


----------



## MrChipz (Sep 14, 2007)

Never played D&D, but I've written text adventures in BASIC, held more SF convention staff positions than I can count (mostly tech director or tech assistant), and I'm writing this on a laptop running Mint Linux, on a hospital-style overbed table.


----------



## idun (Sep 14, 2007)

I played AD&D, 
I play several games on the p.c but most of al balders gate!
My boyfriend and i fight over witch is better star wars or star trek and i win :star wars ..ofcourse! i mean chewy... i rest my case!
I love tolkien and i love Dwarves ... i mean come on... who doens't love a guy who knows to use an axe  
I'm learning how to swordfight.
I do larping hence learning to swordfight but also to kick my boyfriends arse if he ever starts the star wars v. star trek bullcrap again :happy: 
I own a playstation, playstation 2 , playstation 3, wii and the old nintendo ow yes and gameboy advance...
As stated i love Dwarves and the mighty axe soooo... i bought myself some, one hangs on the wall in the living room and i have a dwarve rune tattoo on my arm


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 14, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I bought a multi-region DVD player just so I could watch the PAL version on DVD long before it was available in the US. I also own the colorized Turner Classics VHS version with the Kong roar sound box.



I got a bootleg copy at a comic convention and also owned the Turner Classics VHS. But the roar box? What roar box? I want my roar box!


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Had I known this I wouldn't have become a regular at your coffee shop. But alas I am addicted to your effin food there.



Those of you have never seen Sasha in person may not know that she routinely snorts and says "Actually" to preface any sentence. She also sports a candy-filled pocket protector and refers to her car as "my ebon-wing'd gryphon".


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 14, 2007)

I am a geek because...

I love Medieval Literature.

I collect comic books. 

I think Neil Gaiman is hot...not for his looks but for his graphic novels.

I also used to love playing video games, educational pursuit is getting in my way at the moment. But you know I'll be at my friend's house to play Halo3.

there's more but that's enough.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 14, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> I got a bootleg copy at a comic convention and also owned the Turner Classics VHS. But the roar box? What roar box? I want my roar box!



Here's a scan of mine. The box has a sound chip built into it and plays a recording of Kong's roar. It's actually pretty cool and mine still works.


----------



## Breakfiend (Sep 14, 2007)

The geekiset thing about me...

Well for starters I wear glassess, at school they instantly labled me as a geek for this.

I play Runescape on rare occasions, but only free play.

I play Warhammer, but for several reasons. 
1. I like painting

2. I love monsters and anything that should scare you.

3. I am related to norsemen, so I use them. ( I also love axes)


I would prefer to live in the middle ages/ancient Egypt/Ancient Greece/Ancient (somewhere north and cold).

I am a bit "frail", (but I can put up a fight).

I know wayyyyyy to much about Dinosaurs.


Well at least I dont have star wars/trek to add to this list, or I would be 100% nerd.


----------



## Jane (Sep 14, 2007)

While moving I ran onto:

1) My AD&D Dice
2) My Magic Card collection

Our first computer was a Commadore, so I learned a little Basic programming.

Last night my sweetie was over, and we watched the Doctor Who episodes my son had downloaded and put onto DVD for me. It was a great evening.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 15, 2007)

"Geekiest thing about you..."

Oh snap, where should I start? I guess I'd start at my Pez collection and end on my voice. I have a nerdish voice that grates my ears when I hear it recorded on an outgoing message or on an incoming message at a friend's house. 

I guess other than those two things I'm a true playah from the Himalayas.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 15, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I guess I'd start at my Pez collection



That's neat. Most of vintage ones are wicked cool.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 15, 2007)

I have every single Xanth book. And have read them all.

They have their own special set of shelves.

I <3 Piers Anthony.


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 15, 2007)

I guess my entire lifestyle, I am a complete geek. I love to research things, play video games, and find out how things work... I guess thats me


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 15, 2007)

I am seriously loving this thread. The geek flag flies high over Dimensions!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 15, 2007)

thousands of pokémon cards aaand I have a memory for details from kids cartoons that nobody else remembers, well I say nobody else, I mean most people, and I used to collect star trek fact files but I gave up after like 4 because it was hard to make two quid in a week when you're like 10


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 15, 2007)

-The font thang already mentioned

-When traveling in lieu of tourist trap garbage I must go out of my way to pick up the HOME 59Fifty of the hometown baseball team in whatever town I visit (this extends from the Majors all the way down to Rookie and Unaffiliated ball). If I don't like a local team (New York for example) I'll pick up a minor league cap from the area (Brooklyn Cyclones) and if the area no longer has a team I'll purchase a throwback when I get home.

-Railfan (but only subways)

-My must read blogs are uniwatch (a website devoted to dissecting the minutiae of athletic uniforms and equipment) and El Diablo Tun Tun (which covers old ass folk and "race" records)

-And of course I just rediscovered my obsession with the X-Com series of PC games


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 15, 2007)

1) My love of geometry, astronomy, and astrology.

2) Really, my entire personality.


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 15, 2007)

God, where to begin...?

1) Doctor Who/Dalek geek. Plus I've been told I do an uncannily good Dalek voice.
2) I read Tarot cards.
3) My ability to memorise scripts (among other things) word for word (useful when you're acting, but it tends to freak people out a bit that I can quote huge sections of dialogue from TV, films, plays, standup routines, etc from memory).
4) If my IPod is low on power/CD player out of batteries/music-system is in another part of the country I have been known to hum or whistle entire symphonies to myself (thats sometimes over an hour of humming and 'la-la-di-be-da'-ing).


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 15, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> 1) My love of geometry, astronomy, and astrology.
> 
> 2) Really, my entire personality.




I just noticed your quote, from Umberto Eco. 'Travels in Hyperreality' is not one of his most popular books. Are you a literary theorist, literature major...? (I love that book by the way. He's at his best in journalistic writing).

Actually I'm an Umberto Eco geek.


----------



## Cyrano (Sep 15, 2007)

I believe I am a reincarnation of the great 17th-century French duellist and writer, Cyrano Hercule Savinien de Bergerac.

Sa-ha!


Cyrano


----------



## Amarintha (Sep 15, 2007)

I play Lord of the rings online obsessively.

The funniest thing ive ever heard was Gspoon and me last night over vent with another friend Mike laughing over really bad fanfictions.

My life's goal is to get a better computer than my boyfriend.

My first pet's name was "Gigabyte"

I'm a /b/tard.

I know everything there is to know about harry potter, i dressed up for 3 of the book release parties and almost everytime someone talks to me seriously i reference LOTRO/ World of Warcraft or Harry Potter.

I aspire to be a D&D nerd cause i think they are cool.

_need i say more?_


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not much of a Star Trek person, but I would throw you to the sharks if you stood in front of the tv during Stargate Atlantis, or Farscape reruns. Oh, and I have collected baseball cards since I was a kid, eventhough I am not a fan to the sport.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 15, 2007)

Does correcting grammar and spelling in-game during an online game session count? I know it's absolutely futile to correct people online how to spell words, and grammar as well (especially when I know so little), but I enjoy doing it because I want to see things correct.
*Shrugs*


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 16, 2007)

I was thinking about this topic this evening while watching Grease in the park with my family. I had forgotten that my husband proposed to me via computer. He wrote me a text file on the computer (before we had networked puters) asking for my hand in marriage. I still have the text file somewhere  Is that geeky or what?


----------



## Amarintha (Sep 16, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Is that geeky or what?



That is adorable. My boyfriend WoW proposed to me once and got our guild to clear out the SM Cathedral instance (WoW nerds will knowww!) and had our Undead priest friend marry our Orcs


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2007)

My enormous breasts.


Sure, that doesn't SEEM geeky, but....they speak Latin. Both of 'em.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 16, 2007)

I still have a box FULL of New Kids On The Block memorabilia stored in a closet at my parents house. Even though I was like 10yrs old when they were "cool", I cannot bring myself to throw it out! 

Annnnd I also have a few character Barbie's that have never been removed from their original box. I attempted to collect them when I was younger but then became very bored. Once and awhile, I'll check their value on Ebay.

Hahahahaha. :bounce:


----------



## jamie (Sep 16, 2007)

Well duh.... my boyfriend. :bow: (well to be honest, he is...no one at work ever knows what he is saying when he tries to answer one of their tech questions...and when he starts in about cars..I have to just nod and say "uh huh" a lot.)

Other than that -

I love musicals and showtunes and opera.

I hunt down and research old ballads.

We spend a lot of time driving around getting lost with the GPS unit.

I get really excited about databases.

I can't get the whole "carry a purse" thing down and tend to walk around with bulging jingling pockets - I wish I were kidding or exaggerating about that.

I am addicted to sharpies and colored paper.

I adore spiders.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 16, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I have every single Xanth book. And have read them all.
> 
> They have their own special set of shelves.
> 
> I <3 Piers Anthony.



great, thanks to you lady, i just ordered 4 of them.

effing curiosity...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 17, 2007)

jamie said:


> I love musicals and showtunes and opera.
> I hunt down and research old ballads.



yeah mon!  

I forgot to mention my Doris Day shrine (not kidding)

Also my containers of pens...I have one one every ten feet in my apt., so 2 in bedroom, 1 in bathroom, 1 in kitchen, 2 in living room, and 15 on drafting table. Go Sharpies.

*singing like a canary*


----------



## frankman (Sep 17, 2007)

How about...

- I am one of those people who watches commercials (ans yes I can lip-synch em all)

- I own all William Shatner CDs (not just "Has Been" because it's produced by Ben Folds)

- I apparently remember "who" produced "which" album

- I know most Trivial Persuit cards by heart

- I read TS Eliot for fun

- I saw Cats...

- Twice

And the absolute killer: I tend to imagine what jumps out of windows, off stairs are do-able, should I ever be called upon by secret agents or want to risk my life getting out when the building catches fire. I'm such a ninja that way...


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 17, 2007)

Every once in a while I use a word out of context or use an incorrect word and my family remembers it for years

_
Tina at age 13 talking softball_

Someone-"what position do you play?"
Tina-"backstop"

I will NEVER live it down and i'm 37.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 17, 2007)

I friggin' love the Song Of Fire & Ice books and my CD collection is intense. 1,500+ and all in some ocd order. I guess I'm an FA or somethin'

and I <3 final fantasy games


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 17, 2007)

frankman said:


> - I own all William Shatner CDs (not just "Has Been" because it's produced by Ben Folds)



William Shatner's the Transformed Man is an absolutely brilliant album. It's enjoyable on many levels.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> great, thanks to you lady, i just ordered 4 of them.
> 
> effing curiosity...



Oh god you're going to LOVE them.

His later books are mostly just mish-mashes of puns, but if you read the beginning books there are actual plots and the later ones will make more sense.

It's really quite a mindtrip...

LOVELOVELOVE


----------



## Britannia (Sep 17, 2007)

frankman said:


> - I read TS Eliot for fun



Don't worry, me too =D

I have The Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock memorized and I'm currently working on Four Quartets (it's a big project!)

I recite the Love Song aloud and it's like counting to ten for most people. I am in fucking love with that poem... It speaks to me...

And I met my ex (my first love) because he heard me jamming a remix of that song while in school and decided he had to meet me.

That poem literally has had a huge impact on my life...


----------



## Mikaila (Sep 17, 2007)

I get called a geek all the time by my friends for my obsession of World of Warcraft! hehe I cant help myself, its addicting!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 17, 2007)

Amarintha said:


> That is adorable. My boyfriend WoW proposed to me once and got our guild to clear out the SM Cathedral instance (WoW nerds will knowww!) and had our Undead priest friend marry our Orcs



I have to start WoW one of these days. i have a trial disk sitting on my couch nearby waiting to be installed. (I'm waiting till my 2 gigs of memory comes before i start though) I have no idea what WoW is like so I'm a total newb at it


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 18, 2007)

I follow traffic laws, use my turn signal, and wear my seal belt.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 18, 2007)

WAY, WAY too many exhibits to choose from here. A couple at random; I love working in a tassled fez, especially at client sites. I have read Will and Ariel Durant's 11 volume Story of Civilization twice and plan on doing so again one day.

OK, two more. I still carry my Merry Marvel Marching Society ID card and Liberty 7 Junior Astronaut card in my wallet (which isn't a wallet so much as a rubber band from a bunch of broccoli).:blink: What do I win?


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBawdyDame said:


> I follow traffic laws, use my turn signal, and wear my seal belt.



lewwwwwser!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBawdyDame said:


> I follow traffic laws, use my turn signal, and wear my seal belt.



Is it a baby seal belt? I used to belong to that "club" until it got so crowded! How DO you keep out the riff-raff?!?


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBawdyDame said:


> I follow traffic laws, use my turn signal, and wear my seal belt.



I echo Jes! 

Traffic rules are _so_ Anglo-Saxon. 

When the EU was trying to universalise traffic legislation throughout Europe in the 90s, one country whose road laws had to become more stringent was Italy. The people of Naples responded to the tightening of seatbelt requirements by buying white t-shirts printed with a broad, black diagonal stripe across the front - the stripe went from top left to bottom right for drivers, and from top right to bottom left for passengers.

Maybe that's taking disestablishmentarianism to ridiculous levels... but the moral of the tale, BigBawdyDame, is that those rules really are to be, if not broken, then certainly a little bent at times...

Now, I wish to claim that knowledge of such useless pieces of trivia renders one utterly eligible to geekdom.


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 19, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> .
> 
> OK, two more. I still carry my Merry Marvel Marching Society ID card and Liberty 7 Junior Astronaut card in my wallet (which isn't a wallet so much as a rubber band from a bunch of broccoli).:blink: What do I win?



That is so cool. When I write to Marvel, I sign my name with the titles at the end.

Marlowegarp, QNS, KOF, RFO. If I just had a No-Prize, I could be a PMM!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 22, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Does correcting grammar and spelling in-game during an online game session count? I know it's absolutely futile to correct people online how to spell words, and grammar as well (especially when I know so little), but I enjoy doing it because I want to see things correct.
> *Shrugs*


Don't let him make you think he only does it in games he does it all the time! I should know! :kiss2::kiss2:LOL Love You Baby!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## frankman (Sep 22, 2007)

I can recite Prufrock and the greater part of the Hollow Men. People tend to know the Hollow Men because of Apocalypse Now. I'm currently doing my BA on Prufrock and other early poems. 
I like the Preludes. I like how mornings come to conciousness with faint stale smells of beer. Then again, I also like Thundercats...



Britannia said:


> Don't worry, me too =D
> 
> I have The Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock memorized and I'm currently working on Four Quartets (it's a big project!)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 22, 2007)

Dorkiest thing about me?

I'm a pro wrestling geek..

Even the dorkiest of geeks look down on wrestling fans.

*hangs head*

Don't judge.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

The geekiest thing about me is that I am so oldfashioned in most of my thinking and the way that I live, it is difficult for me fit in at all.... In most ways, I am to shy and it is difficult for me too fit in with what people deem modern day life.....

There are many things that people do and say nowadays that I know that I could never do because I would feel that most of these things I am simply too chicken too say or too try in the first place.

_*I am the Geekiest Geek there ever was!!*_


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm not a geek in any way... but did you know that license plates have certain patterns to them (in California anyway...)



For example:

SAM123 = Cars pre mid-seventies

123SAM = Cars post mid-seventies into the eighties

1SAM123 = Cars post mid-eighties

AB1234 = Trailers pre mid-eighties

1AB1234 = Trailers post mid-eighties

A12345 = Commercial vehicles and trucks pre seventies

12345A = Commercial vehicles and trucks post mid-seventies into the eighties

1A12345 = Commercial vehicles and trucks post mid-eighties

123456 = Motorcycles pre seventies

1A1234 = Motorcycles post mid-seventies into the eighties

12A1234 = Motorcycles post mid-eighties

Good sources for used license plates:
http://collectibles.search.ebay.com...ZQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs

Good resources for collectors and license plate information:
http://www.alpca.org/

In a following post, I can list the color patterns that have historically been used. BTW, the old license plates were called "Year of Manufacture" (YOM) license plates. Those were the license plates that used to have a year stamped on them. Some states still allow the reissuing of (numerically) unused "YOM" license plates; California, Utah and Ohio are some states, for example that allow YOM plates to be reissued. Having a classic car or motorcycle with a YOM license plate can increase the value significantly.



license_plate_man_stan


----------

